# IBS? Monthly Pattern?



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi there.I was just wondering if anyone had noticed a monthly 'pattern' to their IBS?? or if anyone gets severe upset tummy mid-cycle? I think I have IBS-D although have not yet been diagnosed. I do get my upset tummy (loose stools) on odd days, without any real reason, and I also get it for periods of a week or so for no real reason which makes me very upset and depressed.HOWEVER, I think I have noticed that the cramps and loose stools get more Urgent and painful at roughly the same time each month. I say I THINK, cos Im not completely sure. I was really sick last week with upset tummy (AGAIN!) (24-26 Jan) and I could not get into work. When I returned to work yesterday I looked at my work chart to fill in my 'sick days' and noticed that I was severly affected with upset tummy between 22-26 December also. This seems strange and wonder if a pattern is forming? I will have to wait until next month and see if I am severly ill again.JUST WONDERED - does anyone else notice any pattern like this? Any ideas what i causing it? or how I can control it? (PS the week when I get severe upset tummy is not the week prior to my period. It seems to be about 2 weeks after my period has ended, ie mid-cycle)


----------



## nocturlane (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi there!You are not the only one to notice a pattern. I have been dealing with abdominal pain for about five years now. It is cyclical, occurring about two weeks after the onset of my period. I have pain, bloating, the "revenge," and nausea. The first diagnosis was endometriosis and I went through a range of treatments from that angle, from birth control pills to a laparoscopy. Nonethless, the pain got worse and I started to notice that, when I would have my pain spells, I would have to go to the bathroom. I kept bringing this up to my doctor, but she seemed to have a fixed idea as to what was going on and didn't want to explore any other avenues. Last year, she left the practice she was with, which left me looking for a new doctor. As the saying goes, when a door closes, a window opens. First thing my new doctor said was, "You're going to see a gastroenterologist." I had my first appointment today and we're going to start dealing with this as IBS. I don't know if this is helpful to you at all, but I felt I had to write because I was so relieved to find someone who has the same experience. As it stands now, I have two good weeks out of a month, the week of my period and the week after. Then I start having problems, which all of sudden disappear again when I get my period.I do hope it helps to know that this is happening to someone else. I would suggest going to a doctor to address the problem and do not be satisfied if you feel that doctor is not listening to you. Good luck and best wishes for a better tummy!N.


----------



## ibsdaisy123 (May 7, 2002)

I was really relieved to read your posting. I have had pain for about 6 years. My stools have always been messed up. At first, I had pain about once every 6 months. It has regulary increased over the years and now I have it about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks after my period starts EVERY month. I have had every procedure done to check for ulcers, cysts, cancer, endo, and everything else in between. My pain always lasts for about a week. It hurts to sit down hard, walk, touch it, have sex, and go to the bathroom. When my bladder gets full that hurts too. I have to pee a lot when Ihave the pain-but no bladder infection or anything. Have you had any pain with sex when your symptoms are flared up? My DR has been telling me for a long time that IBS does not cause painful sex. He says only STDs and endo do, but I do not have either of those. On this site I have seen that some people do have painful sex with IBS. Drs say that hormones can make it worse with your period, so why not in between periods? You have a lot of hormone activity going on when you are in between as well as on your period. It seems that I am always bloated anymore and almost never have a regular bowel movement, although my pain is only between periods.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I have the same thing. I have done all the tests:laproscopic surgery and colonoscopy.This is what my doctor says:-IBS can be triggered by hormones-Hormone levels are highest at ovulation(the bowel picks up these and reacts badly in our case)-painful ovulation(but no abnormality)can irratate IBS, because the area is so close-birth control pills may or may not help(it gives me bad IBS every day, I can't take them, personally)Anyway, You are all correct in your observations. A lot of us have this trouble.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

web page This site has a lot of gyn. info, including pelvic pain.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

My IBS (predominately C, but alternate with D) symnptoms get much, much worse during and right after my period. For me, the problem is a lack of hormones. I now take birth control pills continously to eliminate my period (I do take the sugar pills every third pack because it's not good to go without a period indefinitely), and my IBS is under the best control I've ever had. So, there is definitely a hormonal connection for many of us--it just manifests differently. Some people are worse due to the hormones, and for people like me, hormones help.


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

My worse IBS symptoms have only started within the last few months...before they were sporatic and i thought they only because of milk...so i never really gauged the time of month they comebut this month it happened 2 weeks before my period started and my period was skipped in April...started May 1 should have been April 10...also sex has always been painful a week and half before my period...does this happen to anyone else...and recently it hurts to have sex anytime...and once my period came the bloating subsided...but i also started on Prevacid at the same time...so i dont which helped more...I'm hoping this isnt a regular cycle for me...but i've always felt a relief after my period...its like my system cleanses itself or something...plus i finally can go to the bathroom...There has to be a reason we all have similar symptoms!


----------



## Aliwolfenden2 (May 11, 2002)

This is my first time on a message board. I've feel so lucky that my symptoms are not as bad as alot of yours out there. I was diagnosed with IBS while at uni 7 years ago but I've had the symptoms since I was in my teens. I find My IBS is worse the week before my period. I also have painful sex when my IBS is bad. From talking to friends who have IBS they also have noticed a cycle but stess also seams to be a factor. Hope you feel better soon, Allycay2


----------



## Aliwolfenden2 (May 11, 2002)

sorry I put a y instead of a t in Allycat. Allycat2


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

In my opinion there is a definate relation between colon flareups and mid-cycle. I had D/days 15 days before my period and constipation about 3 days before. Like clockwork. I had a complete hysterectomy in March and don't have that anymore. Even though I'm not over IBS, can't say it's as bad anymore, just frustrating at times and I don't have the flareups on certain days.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

My IBS flares up in monthly cycles too. I'm IBS C & D.A week before my menses, I get 3 days of C, and then I'm 'normal' (well as normal as us people can get....lol







), then on the 2nd day of my menses, I start with the D, and that lasts for around 2 days, and then I'll have a 'normal' week, and then another flare up of D, then the cycle starts again.Although, last week, and this week, I've had D bouts almost 3 times a day, for nearly every day. YUK







Glad to know others are noticing a cycle.Bye 4 now


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi thereI just wanted to say that there is a definite link between worsening of IBS episodes and the menstrual cycle. I am having my 5th surgery on Friday for Endometriosis and complications of it (adhesions) and I have read everything I could get my hands on about the woman's cycle.Firstly, the bowels and female reproductive organs are very close together in the abdomen and actually sometimes touch each other during normal movement.Hormones during the menstrual cycle are released at different potencies during the month and can easily cause IBS episodes.A big reason is something called prostaglandins. There are about 3 that the body releases during the cycle, mostly at menstruation. They are mainly anti-inflamatory agents that the body releases in response to the cycle.BUT, prostaglandins upset the bowel. They can cause the bowel to spasm etc. etc. and thus, can cause diarrhea. In women with IBS, well, it just exacerbates the IBS. Diarrhea and upset stomach or constipation etc are the result.Just a bit of the scientific to explain your symptoms. I am obviously no doctor but have been through it and have asked my doctor and read much.You can find this info on the net.take caretiffany


----------



## ztamommy (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi,I am 46 and I have spent years with monthly pain, always knew it was somehow related to my periods, but Drs. would never listen. Aaaah! Had several gyn procedures, lots of meds and finally figured out on my own that no periods = no pain. Well, I didn't want a hyst so asked my newest Dr. for a shot of Depro-Provera. I HAVE FOUND THE CURE!!!! I'm now on my third shot, six months, and not one single day of the usual pain. Life is good again! You might ask your Dr. if this will help you.Lori


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi - I'm 40 and have had IBS-C symptoms for about 10 years with a diagnosis about 7 years ago, but have done no treatment for it. This weekend has been VERY painful! Just slept for about 12 - 14 hours to avoid the pain...I definitely have a mid-cycle connection with symptoms and really felt like a cyst was the cause, but now with more reading on IBS, I'm convinced I need to address IBS treatment/regimen in my life!!!I only experience pain on the right lower abdominal area which then radiates into my lower back (straight thru) then also radiates up into my right breast muscle area and straight back into my shoulder blade from there -- very painful. Anyone have any suggestions for the next step? Diet? Exercise? Fiber? Birth control pills? Who do I go talk to about this? OB-GYN? Internist? Gastro? Lots of questions...


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I have noticed that the only time I am "normal" is a couple of days before my period, and thru it until a couple of days after. Does anyone else get this? I'm IBS-C type.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I get violently ill before and during my period since I have been diagnosed with IBS. In fact, it all started out as what I thought was PMS. I've since had a laparoscopy and there's nothing wrong gynecologically. The pain gets so bad otit makes me vomit all night!My understanding is that the increase in progesterone aggravates the tissues in the peritoneal cavity (where all those lovely organs are) and that's why the IBS can get so bad. There is a link on it here: http://yoga.about.com/library/weekly/aa010901b.htm http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormonesand%20ibs.html And here's a link from another thread. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=027811 There's also other info if you hunt around.Hope this helps.


----------



## Nancy B (Jun 7, 2002)

I have had horrible episodes during the middle of my period for 25 years. I get hot, sweat, can't stand to have any clothes on, have to take off even my earrings! This happens during waves of intestinal contractions. Pushing does not help the process, so I pant like I am doing Lamaze and sit there and wait until everything in my intestines is expelled. It is nasty! I figured for years that it was just onother cruel joke being played on me for being a DES daughter and unable to have children... instead I get to "deliver" the contents of my bowels during that time of the month. In the past few years the bouts have been occuring during the rest of the month, so I mentioned it to my doctor. She says it is IBS. Now I get it if I eat fatty meals. Lately I have had it for no reason at all. Does anyone else out there experience this hot, sweating, can't stand anything touching me kind of D? It is really draining, leaves me feeling limp and washed out. And lately I have started to get nausea and vomiting with the D. Can any one relate?


----------



## Gigi0128 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm glad I found this site. I recently suspected a connection to the monthly cycle of hormones and my IBS attacks. I was very happy to find that during most of my pregnancy (2nd & 3rd trimesters) and during breastfeeding that IBS attacks were rare. Now that my monthly cycle is back, so is the IBS. I really appreciate the above information regarding the connections of hormones to the attacks. Maybe my monthly cycle explains some of the "unpredictability" that is so annoying about IBS. I plan to discuss hormone therapy with my doctor since it seems to be a big factor for me. I noticed that my other triggers are fatty/heavy/rich foods, heat, and stress. I can definately relate to the flush/sweats during an IBS attack. -I've also developed "bathroom radar" while out so I know where to go just in case... Thanks again for the info & Good Luck.


----------



## Anka (Apr 29, 2002)

I have noticed a pattern as well. Usually mid-cylce around ovulation and right before and during the first few days of my period. (IBS C and D)


----------



## demeter (Jun 30, 2002)

This is such a helpful forum. I've had increasing ibs symptoms over last few years & find little support with my doctors. Finally a wonderful RN suggested my pelvic pain was probably related to constipation/sluggish bowel. The Dr. never even suggested it. He didn't even seem concerned about my increasing discomfort & mega-dose ibuprofen dependency for my monthly cramps! My IBS symptoms are not severe but do seem linked to menstruation issues. I think I've endo blocking my left fallopian tube & it's probably adhered to bowel since when I feel my lower left pain (never on the right) I'm also experiencing sluggish bowel &/or bloating. Pain some months occurs midcycle w/ovulation & continues until after my period is done. I've also wondered if the months that are especially painful coincide with ovulation on the my left side. The instensity of my cramps also seem linked to my bowels: some months I'm regular with less pain, other months I'm backed up with bad cramping. For last 1.5yrs I've been taking low-dose thyroid which has helped my ibs symptoms greatly. I rarely have my "stomach attacks" or spasms anymore. And my "gas attacks" are also less frequent. Before I was having an attacks weekly. Two weeks ago I miscarried & now my cycle is starting up again. For nearly 3 months I was amazingly ibs symptom-free & having regular bm's for first time in long time. Now all those lovely hormones are back to normal levels & my regular pattern's emerged. The other morning I had a "gas attack" that coincided with ovulation & persistent left-side pain since then. It's nice to know that other women out there see a connection to their symptoms & cycle. Thanks to all for your postings! Now I feel more confident in my own assessement of what's going on with my body. I gues we have to rely upon each other I guess since Doctors can't seem to see the forest for the trees!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have D more when I'm have my period. But I thought it was just normal even the little instructions that come with Immodium say periods can cause D. I get cramps so badly that I sometimes throw up too. But I have a fear of the Gyno, I have yet to go and I'm 22 a few older women heard my symptoms and said maybe I have endo, but who knows.Right now I don't have any health insuranc till Sept so no fancy tests till then.


----------



## belle55790 (Jul 14, 2002)

Hi everyone! I have a question about what IBS-C is. I have seen several people use that and am unfamiliar with it. Thanks


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Aha!Just as I suspected!


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

belle~IBS-C is IBS with constipation-predominate bowel problems. IBS is usually described as diarrhea-predominate (IBS-D), constipation-predominate, or alternating (IBS-C/D). It's a way to describe the main problems you are having, in addition to the nearly universal problems of pain and discomfort.Look in the constipation or diarrhea subsections on the bulletin board to get more info.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

For me, there most definitely is a monthly pattern to some of my "IBS." I have autonomic nervous system dysfunction too, which is reason enough in and of itself to have bouts of IBS, but things are generally worse at certain times of the month. Before I started using progesterone cream, I'd have even more problems.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

To IBSDaisy- I have a severe case of IBS C/D. I experience symptoms on average 25 days out of 30. But to answer your question- I have painful sex too- most of the time (I assume because of the frequency of my symptoms.) If this makes sense, I read somewhere that all of the internal organs swell slightly during colonic spasm episodes. This sounds right for me personally. Without being too graphic, the pain, for me, comes from the feeling that there simply isn't enough room there (in my body). Make sense?


----------

